# stevens st-75 coil tester



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

hi has any of you used a sevens st-75 coil tester i have a chance to buy one but have never used this type of tester it will test points systems or cdi systems
any advice will be agreat help

bill


----------



## gabner (Dec 5, 2009)

I also have one of these and can't find instructions. Can someone point me to a manual or provide assistance?

Thanks.
Gary


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

I Got Rid Of My One As It Will Not Test The Modern Coils It Will Only Test The Older Cdi Coils With Seperat Coil And Cdi Pack And Also The Old Points System I Now Use A Mec-o-tronic Model79 This Will Test Cdi. Tci. Points Etc Very Good Tool

Bill


----------

